# IUI & the man's bit question!



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello,

I should know the answer to this but it has been a while, sorry!  How can I put this politely    How many days prior to insemination should the man ejaculate to ensure nice fresh sperm?  I think it's two or three (definitely not the day before) but want it to be exact   

Thank you!!

Minkey xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

HI YA, 

We was told 3//5 days, BUT ....

my dh has low sperm count and our's was a last minute iui (was suppose to be ivf) DH's sperm was either going to be 7 days old or 36 hours old.... we had to decide  ....

so we went for the 36 hours and please too say with only 7 million perfect sperm, we got BFP first time round...

so i think which ever way it happens or how many days you have abstained, it really only takes 1 !!!! 

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

3/5 days sounds more like it - thanks!


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hello

We were told no more than 3 days and no less than 2 days.

good luck

eimer x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Great thanks - & I have just spotted you BFP - congratulations!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

We were the same as eimer, Minkey, was told any older and no good, I know it must depend on individual circumstances, but sure you would be the same, well not you, lol DH xxx

Good luck


----------

